# firewire a or b?



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

whats the difference? my current mobo has b on it, but case front ones are a. when i first READ this, i though, "why willl it matter?". well, it does. firewire a wont fit and b, so now i have some useless ports on the front of my case. what can i do?:4-dontkno


----------



## timk9 (Feb 22, 2006)

Firewire-A is a 6-pin connection you probably recognize, and runs around 400Mbps. Firewire-B is a square-shaped 9-pin connection that runs around 800Mbps. Check http://www.fwdepot.com/wcable.html for more information. Or Google "IEEE 1394" or firewire.

Be careful with the X-Navigator, I had to rearrange the pins for my Gigabyte motherboard, which also supports 1394b. Maybe it works just fine with other motherboards but I don't know.

Tim


----------

